#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Surfer 9 is HERE!!!

## Dmitriy

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Serial #: WS-123456-0000, WS-123456-1234See More: Surfer 9 is HERE!!!

----------


## aliali

Thanks

----------


## geophylika

NICE,where can i download business version.no demo

----------


## simupirate

thx，but it is demo,who can upload the business version.

----------


## sdyking

full versions link from golden software's web
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Serial Numer : WS-123456-1234

You should change your system time to the year you want to use(like 2030) befor installing surfer.Install the app,Run it,Input the SN,It's working.Close it ,change  the system time back.Now,everything is ok and working.
Enjoy it.

----------


## lovebbc

Thank for you link

----------


## ismak78

the link isn't work try to put another one , thanks in advance

----------


## sdyking

"http://www.goldensoftware.com/programs/surfer/Surfer(9.1.352)_Full_Download.exe"
The link from golden software is good.But this bbs conver the link to bad.
Try it again.

----------


## Dmitriy

I think they have already figured this out and deleted the full install from their server (or maybe just moved it to another safe place)
But I was in time to download it and installed it successfully with serial number WS-123456-0000 (without making any changes to system date) and it works like a charm!

----------


## Born-Different

So, what is the problem? Please, share it!

----------


## webmohr

Hello, Dmitry, could you upload it on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ?

----------


## sdyking

The SN(WS-123456-0000,WS-123456-1234) can only be used * Three months*.Three months later,Surfer9 will ask you to Enter SN again,The SN will become Invalid SN.That's why I change the system date befor intalling Surfer9.

----------


## sdyking

I have uploaded rapidshare(After 90 days will be deleted by the web)
The link is :
"http://rapidshare.com/files/225403369/Surfer_9.1.352__Full_Download.rar.html"


The link is bad.See More: Surfer 9 is HERE!!!

----------


## upczjl

good  idea，thanks

----------


## ashashash

Dear sdyking
I had tried many time to download this full version but failed
help to download full version b/c in demo version it doesn't ask for 
activation code

please help to solve this problem thanks

----------


## ashashash

Dear sdyking
I had tried many time to download this full version but failed
help to download full version b/c in demo version it doesn't ask for 
activation code

please help to solve this problem thanks

----------


## sdyking

to ashashash
Please look at #13 post,the link is work well,passed testing.The golden web's link is not reachable.
If you have any trubles,Please write your email at this topic,I will send it to your email.

----------


## ashashash

Dear sdyking,
I copied the address and pasted in web browser, but is doesn't work really
it open the RAPIDSHARE and give error below

ERROR

This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.

This limit is reached.

To download this file, the uploader either needs to transfer this file into his/her Collector's Account, or upload the file again. The file can later be moved to a Collector's Account. The uploader just needs to click the delete link of the file to get further information.

my email is geogeology@googlemail.com 
i'm also not understanding your post 

MD5: 7C93384755F191CF73952BEDE420A14E
pass **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

what are these things

Thanks

----------


## ashashash

please help me, i need it very much

----------


## sdyking

Dear ashashash
   I have sent it to your email,pleas check your email.
I don't kown the radshare have limits.yes,it is bad links,now.
Can any one upload surfer9 to good free share's web or put the web's address,I will Upload app to the web you write.

----------


## ashashash

Thanks Alot Mr. sdyking.
I'm really very much thankful but please can you upload on
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] so others can access easily

thanks once more

----------


## ashashash

Thanks Alot Mr. sdyking.
I'm really very much thankful but please can you upload on
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] so others can access easily

thanks once more

----------


## Dmitriy

I started uploading Surfer 9 FULL version
It must be ready in 1 hour.
I'll post the link immediately.

----------


## sdyking

Thank Dmitriy for your good working.
I can't reach to 4share.So i can't upload the app.

----------


## holman

ok.



thanks....

waiting.....

holman
colombiaSee More: Surfer 9 is HERE!!!

----------


## ashashash

> I started uploading Surfer 9 FULL version
> It must be ready in 1 hour.
> I'll post the link immediately.



Dear Dmitriy,

Have you posted the link for surfer 9 please send me link also

thanks

----------


## AlexIvan

Dear friends!
Surfer9 is here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thanks to ibulgakov!

----------


## ashashash

> Dear friends!
> Surfer9 is here:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Thanks to ibulgakov!



Dear AlexIvan,
I have tried many time this link but it doesn't works
please upload somewhere else

thanks

----------


## sdyking

The link is at first post in this topic.

----------


## p_vah

> The link is at first post in this topic.



The file link that you requested is not valid.
 :Frown:

----------


## alx135

HI 
thanks for uploading surfer 9 
it is great job many many thanks

----------


## sdyking

If can't reach the link just like me,you must use Proxy server to get what you want.
Some states ban some IP.

----------


## AlexIvan

..................

----------


## ismak78

many thanks for the new link

----------


## Aliniski

Thank you so much AlexIvan and ibulgakov for the software ,

Aliniski

----------


## selim2

the link isn't work try to put another one , thanks in advance

----------


## gxlly

Unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available.
Reasons for this may include:
- Invalid link


- The file has been deleted because it was violating our Terms of service.See More: Surfer 9 is HERE!!!

----------


## selim2

please help me, i need it very much

----------


## p_vah

this is a new link for Surf 9.0
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pass for this archiv:
_egyptian-petroleum_

Thank to *AlexIvan*

----------


## urien

and it has a password p_vah great work.

----------


## AlexIvan

Pass for this archiv:
_egyptian-petroleum_

----------


## D2008

Thank you !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## spilot

> this is a new link for Surf 9.0
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



thank you very much
but I can't download it from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
would you please send it to my mail: locust.hu@gmail.com
thanks a lot!

----------


## mjcoolz21

----------------------------------------------------------

----------


## p_vah

to *spilot* 
Check you mail

----------


## spilot

Dear all,
thanks!
I can't open the pages of 4shared.com. Maybe it's a banned websit here.
thank to p_vah. It's nice.

----------


## AlexIvan

Dear spilot!
Try download it from this link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
pass: _egyptian-petroleum_

----------


## zxlhong

NICE,where can i download business version.no demo

----------


## p_vah

> NICE,where can i download business version.no demo



please read the topic before posting 

1) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



3) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Surfer 9 is HERE!!!

----------


## adelemtibakh@yahoo.com

Sorry I can not Download it

----------


## p_vah

> Sorry I can not Download it



i sent SURF to you "nikame" email  :Smile:

----------


## spilot

Thank to AlexIvan.
I have accepted it from P_vah as attachments in 7 emails. 
Very nice guy!
zxlhong, the link posted by AlexIvan is avaliable, otherwise I can send it to you by QQ.

----------


## zxlhong

> Thank to AlexIvan.
> I have accepted it from P_vah as attachments in 7 emails. 
> Very nice guy!
> zxlhong, the link posted by AlexIvan is avaliable, otherwise I can send it to you by QQ.



dear spilot, thanks so much. 
i need surfer 9 and Oasis Montaj 701(i have the *****'s .dll).
now i have not QQ, would you give me a link?
thanks again

----------


## teri

Thank you very much

----------


## zxlhong

> please read the topic before posting 
> 
> 1) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



thank you very much.

----------


## spilot

dear zxlhong，
Sorry, we don't use the Oasis Montaj.

----------


## zxlhong

thank very much!

----------


## fox3

Thank you all

----------


## geobob

To all members
Why Surfer 9  stop working after few weeks? 
I have disabled the automatic update function, but i doesn't give any thing. May be wrong serial?

----------


## lordi

nice.............thanx

----------


## joels

I can not download it. Please show a link of surfer 9 golden software again. Many thanks for you...

See More: Surfer 9 is HERE!!!

----------


## surfer9

those links are not avaliable,please reupload,thank you very much

----------


## sofos

This link is working:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## orfi88

I can not download it. Please show a link of surfer 9 golden software again. Many thanks for you...

----------


## renato.tonielli

The link is cleaned now. Have you an other link?

----------


## greytiger

Dear all,  I have tried all links in 4 shared "it is removed" and rapideshare "it is removed too" due to terms voilations and one of the links of goldensoftware servers gives that it is ****ing and all information of the user is recorded. Please, can any one help and send it to my mail " tjaguar15@yahoo.com " thanks all

----------


## nilt02

You can download here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
sources forum Lavteam.com

----------


## nilt02

You can download here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
sources forum Lavteam.com

----------


## mjcoolz21

> You can download here:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> sources forum Lavteam.com



greating share 
Please..don't click abuse it.
I've share here but someone has report to abuse it.
And it will be. I'll delete this link..right

----------


## renato.tonielli

> You can download here:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> sources forum Lavteam.com



Fantastic!!!
Thank you, all work!

----------


## renato.tonielli

> You can download here:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> sources forum Lavteam.com



Fantastic!!!
Thank you, all work!  :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## sofos

Here is another link for Surf*r 9.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Rar Password: damasSEMOgate
Key to activate: WS-123456-0000

YOU BETTER HURRY UP!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jaric

Dear all, I have tried all links "it is removed"

See More: Surfer 9 is HERE!!!

----------


## sofos

The FileFactory link is still working.
*See post #72.*

----------


## greytiger

Dear all and "Sofos" I have tried file factory but unfortunatlly gives this msg
"This file has been deleted.

Reason: This file is forbidden to be shared."

I hope anyone share it by dummy name for not recognize the name while searching
thanks all

----------


## sofos

*Something VERY STRANGE* is happening on this forum.
The last link was not recognised by search. Therefore it was
seen by somebody who joined as a member. Some links have
been posted on other non-English speaking forums for a long
time and they were never blocked. Once posted on Egyptian
Petroleum, they either get blocked or removed.
The verdict: SOME MEMBERS ARE TROJANS!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gink8743

run--regedit modify ImportGUID
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Golden Software\Surfer\9]
"Imported"=dword:00000001
"ImportGUID"="{97EA5A97-323D-1161-5C52-414151425577}"

It can be used until 2099-04-21：

And you can delete the "ImportGUID"=" , then input WS-123456-0000 or WS-123456-1234  again.

----------


## Toxic

I'm using surfer since v.6 but I couldn't find until now a full version of Surfer 9. Could someone mail this program to me please?
 my e-mail: zoltrix00@gmail.com

----------


## lulliri

surfr v9 link.............

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ismak78

Thanks Lulliri for nice prog.

----------


## greytiger

Thanks lulliri for your link but unfortunatlly I can't download it from rapidshare. couldyou please upload it to any free file hosting site.  apprecialte you help and everyone in this great forum. thanks

----------


## mehdiengineer

> full versions link from golden software's web
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...




Dear sdyking
I tried to download the surfer 9 from the link you kindly provided, but it did not allow me to download the file. the link directs me an application form which asking to buy the software  :Confused: . could you help please

----------


## mehdiengineer

> surfr v9 link.............
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear lulliri
Many thanks for the link you have shared. this is a link to ****** for surfer 9. where is the link to the software by itself?

----------


## Plschi

@Lulliri 

big thanks

----------


## sofos

*To mehdiengineer*


The link includes the setup file. Download it and you will find it.

Great work by all. Thanks a lot.See More: Surfer 9 is HERE!!!

----------


## sdyking

> Dear sdyking
> I tried to download the surfer 9 from the link you kindly provided, but it did not allow me to download the file. the link directs me an application form which asking to buy the software . could you help please



Dear mehdiengineer
Golden software have removed the link of surfer9.1,you can download it from links others post on this forum.You also can download Surfer9.2 from the link "http://www.goldensoftware.com/programs/surfer/Surfer(9.2.397)_Update.exe",Don't change any sysytem time if you want use surfer9.2.

----------


## kells

are u sure ? no time changing ?

----------


## rbtsng

thx, it's very useful ...

----------


## munirafsar

Hi anydownload links as all old links are dead now...or anyone could send it to me by email...thanks

----------


## nilt02

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zuzmara

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Serial #: WS-123456-0000, WS-123456-1234




Dear Dmitry, sdyking, sofos and all,

RS posts have obviously extremely short life  :Frown: . Please upload the package to a less closely watched site like "up-file", "UploadBox" or "bitroad.net" etc.
Pls. let me know the url in PM as I need Surfer 9 urgently, but can not afford to buy  :Mad: .

THX and Cheers, ZuzMara

----------


## sdyking

> Dear Dmitry, sdyking, sofos and all,
> 
> RS posts have obviously extremely short life . Please upload the package to a less closely watched site like "up-file", "UploadBox" or "bitroad.net" etc.
> Pls. let me know the url in PM as I need Surfer 9 urgently, but can not afford to buy .
> 
> THX and Cheers, ZuzMara



You can download from this link "http://www.goldensoftware.com/programs/surfer/Surfer(9.2.397)_Update.exe".This is surfer 9.2 full installer.

----------


## mehdiengineer

Dear Sofos  &  Sdyking,

Thank to you both for your guidance. Great help to me on downloading Surfer 9. Wish you all sucess. Also would like to thank all who make contribution to this great forum. 

Thanks again

----------


## brahmhos

can someone provide a working S/N. Download is OK. Installation is OK. The two SN's given doesn't work.
Thanks

----------


## nilt02

You can try registry code:
WS-155342-1629 WS-162355-1230
WS-185497-1528 WS-160185-1342
WS-177422-1567 WS-164887-1702
WS-161554-1142 WS-183876-1280
WS-168737-1142 WS-178301-1031
WS-155157-1661 WS-163590-1982
WS-158827-1093 WS-184048-1576
WS-166587-1542 WS-157025-1829

Thank Galibuba, forum.lavteam.com

----------


## GeoVic

Many thanks... I use Surfer almost 12 years (just from DOS)

----------


## dzg1578

> run--regedit modify ImportGUID
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Golden Software\Surfer\9]
> "Imported"=dword:00000001
> "ImportGUID"="{97EA5A97-323D-1161-5C52-414151425577}"
> 
> It can be used until 2099-04-21：
> 
> 
> 
> And you can delete the "ImportGUID"=" , then input WS-123456-0000 or WS-123456-1234  again.



It is a nice method. thanks!See More: Surfer 9 is HERE!!!

----------


## Jaric

Many thanks...WS-184048-1576 its worked!

----------


## kwy_00

Thanks for your information

----------


## cyberpax

surfer9.5 is out !!!

Please be fast before goldensw kills link ... ;-)

download from:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

here is -----er for surfer9.5.510!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

repair the pather erro～ new link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Sorry didn't tested this one ;-)

Best regards ...

----------


## alx135

Hi cyberpax,
Thanks for surfer 9.5 but -----es ( both of them ) didn't work
do you have SN for it coz the SN (surfer 9.2 ) didn't work too
 we are waiting for your great job friend

----------


## GeoVic

Please, first download and install Surfer 9.1.352 (post 67-68) with ser-al fron file name. Then install Surfer 9.5.510.

----------


## ledlou

Hi Everybody,

I tried with directly installing 9.5 update. After that don't use the ----- for mfc90.dll just for the Surfer.exe! It works!

Best,
ledlou

----------


## alx135

Dear ledlou 
I did as you said but after installation appear registration window and any key in that will close the software 
what can I do now ???

----------


## ledlou

Hi Alx135,

I just installed and after finishing didn't run the program. I used one of the cures which was uploded by Cyberpax to replace the Surfer.exe (just this one!) and after running the program will be ready.

Best,
ledlou

----------


## alx135

I exactly did what have done and after install i replace "surfer.9.5.510.-----er-new.exe" and click on it  but finishing there is an error which i told you before

----------


## ledlou

Ok, I don't know what's the problem.  :Confused: 
As I wrote above in my case it's working...

----------


## sinodas

Thanks for share )

----------


## webmohr

Dear Ledlou and others, I also had a similar problem as alx135. After installing the new version and downloading the two other links, which are executable but show an unknown language, I clicked the left lower side marked as ?? in the image. Apparently nothing happed. Do you have the English version of these executable parts...or the correct sequence of installation..

See More: Surfer 9 is HERE!!!

----------


## ledlou

OK, I see the problem.

After installation use only the v2 cure program uploaded by cyberpax (THIRD LINK!)

See my attached manual!

It will be OK!

Best,
ledlou

----------


## alx135

myfriend ledlou,
  Thanks a lot 
it works , 
thanks again

----------


## saya

Thanks for share !

----------


## KansasM

Any other got the newest version to work ?
I followed the description in ledlou's "manual.doc" and that all seems fine, but when I run surfer afterwards the register screen shows (register now/later/never) and no matter which option I choose the program just shuts down, so I am unsuccesfully.
Any help will be appreciated.

----------


## webmohr

Yes, I had the same problem..the program shuts down after asking for the key

----------


## redboul

9.5 Clean Install

----- only surfer.exe CONFIRMED WORKING ONLY ON XP.

On vista it cannot ----- and even if you bring a -----ed file from xp to vista doesnot work.
Serials also dont work.

9.1 works on both xp and vista.
9.1 wants the date change before install and skip registering.


9.6 version update available!
Be careful dont update(dont even clean install), serials dont work(Anyone has?)
and the above methods dont work..

I hope i helped..

----------


## holman

please upload update and fix.... for 9.5

thanks !!!!

holman

----------


## matogrosso

What's the link to download the   "p  a  t  c  h"
Thanks

----------


## lordi

> please upload update and fix.... for 9.5
> 
> thanks !!!!
> 
> holman



i only get the update , here we go, grab it while you can




```
http://www.rayfile.com/zh-cn/files/84eaac38-94af-11de-857a-0014221b798a/
```


still looking for the FIX

all links for FIX are dead

----------


## holman

hello lordi and thanks    :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

but... 

raysource not work for me...   :Confused:  :Confused:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Mad:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Confused: 

i download raysource and install ok.

raysource run ok....  i enter link and route for download 

click stardownload and.....

error....  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 


please any upload to rapidshare.... megaupload....  etc, etc, etc......

thanks 

holman
colombia

----------


## henevil

New link here

----------


## henevil

SURFER 9.5.510+----- 



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Surfer 9 is HERE!!!

----------


## holman

thanks....  !!!!!

----------


## saya

great, thank you very much !!!!!

----------


## sinodas

Thanks for the share )

----------


## alita_de_pollo

thankss, but it works with windows vista 
salu2

----------


## AKazak

9.5.534 - x

----------


## cdyanglog

Good man, thank you very much

----------


## ecowith

thanks......

----------


## koolravian

> surfer 9.5.510+----- 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



kindly upload again this link is not working and also the other components as well i need diger from golden softwere if any one can help me

----------


## munirafsar

please upload again...as other links have been taken down..thanks

----------


## Tarrion

no need

----------


## mostafahe

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## holman

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks!!! it is work for me.....  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

See More: Surfer 9 is HERE!!!

----------


## Macropipus

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Gracias. Thanks

----------


## gemail

Thanks man for your effort. Can you please, write its serial (Surfer9.5.510)

----------


## koolravian

> Gracias. Thanks




dear All i need the D-I-D-GER FROM gOLDEN LIKE G******P-H-E-R FROM gOLDEN S-O-F-T-W-E-R-E
 DO HELP ME IF SOME ONE HAVE IT I NEED FOR MY STUDY ASSIGNMENTS


DO REPLY ME THE LINK AT 

KOOLRAVIAN@GMAIL.COM
OR SHARE IT FOR ALL 

THANKS

----------


## Macropipus

> Any other got the newest version to work ?
> I followed the description in ledlou's "manual.doc" and that all seems fine, but when I run surfer afterwards the register screen shows (register now/later/never) and no matter which option I choose the program just shuts down, so I am unsuccesfully.
> Any help will be appreciated.



Ive the same problem. Any solution?

Thanks.

----------


## holman

> Ive the same problem. Any solution?
> 
> Thanks.



i have the same problem....

apply c.r.a.c.k. from

hxxp://depositfiles.com/en/files/nvk0a6vkf

and work

----------


## Macropipus

> i have the same problem....
> 
> apply c.r.a.c.k. from
> 
> hxxp://depositfiles.com/en/files/nvk0a6vkf
> 
> and work



Thanks for the link but the p.a.t.c.h doesnt work.

----------


## pt89

I have the same problem with p.a.t.ch
any solution?
i need some serial number or new p.a.t.ch

----------


## fribeiro

I need the version 9.7.543. Can anyone help me? I have the version 9.1 and it has some bugs. At least a newest version than 9.1.

----------


## fribeiro

I got the version 9.5 \o\

----------


## sld312

Hi,
The link does not work.
Please upload or put a correct link
Thanks in advance 
Sld_312@yahoo.fr

----------


## cacanegra

thanks mostafache!!!! works fine!

----------


## Jasem

Hi.
Surfer v9.7.543 with direct link is here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

for download click on " "

Password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please follow Steps to C----:
1) copy ----- file to installation directory of surfer.


2) run -----
3) click on left Button
4) click on "No" Button (yes button for convert surfer to Chinese version!)
5) Have funSee More: Surfer 9 is HERE!!!

----------


## cacanegra

thanks jasem!! works fine!

but when i apply the ----- (i don't read the instructions), was activated but converted to chinese also.

for remove the chinese menus, go to start menu, run..., and type regedit, go to "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Golden Software\Surfer\9\" and delete "BCGSettings" folder

launch surfer 9 and it's in english again

----------


## rad007

The link is not working

----------


## Jasem

Please Download from:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Jasem

Hi
new Version of surfer (Surfer v9.8.669) released in Geopedia.ir:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sinodas

thanks for newer version

----------


## Jasem

Surfer v9.8.669 with direct link from Geopedia.ir:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Size: 34.61 MB
Password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ciptaend

Thank's ^_^

----------


## APIman

Thank you very much. It works!!! I love this place.

----------


## Jasem

Hi
new Version of surfer (Surfer v9.9.785) released in Geopedia.ir:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Size: 35 MB

----------


## Macropipus

> Hi
> new Version of surfer (Surfer v9.9.785) released in Geopedia.ir:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Jasem

----------


## sofos

Jasem, thank you so much for the links.

----------


## dell001

please anyone have voxler2 with ********?


thanks in advanceSee More: Surfer 9 is HERE!!!

----------


## Jasem

www.geopedia.ir was released new version of SURFER : Golden Software Surfer v9.10.939

Multiupload.com

http://www.multiupload.com/JJOF8YHL2R

*******.com

http://*******.com/dl/64710241/28c58ec/Golden.Software.Surfer.v9.10.939.Incl.******-EAT.zip.html

*********.com

http://www.*********.com/file/YJhvaWD/Golden.Software.Surfer.v9.10.939.Incl.******-EAT.rar

----------


## cacanegra

thanks Jasem!  :Smile:

----------


## baouche

Dear Jaseem, Golden software surfer has released the surfer . Can you share please.  Sincerely yours

----------


## baouche

Jaseem , please resend message , because I have some problmes with Inbox is Full. I have deleted all messages to reinitialize It.

----------


## Jasem

Golden Software Surfer v9.11.947:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cacanegra

Here is my second *******:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy, and please seed  :Smile:

----------

